# Het Pied Markers???



## Morpheus Pythons (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi, just want to know your thought's of this pic' could they be Het Pied markers???


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

could well be.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Our 100% het pied female doesn't look anything like that but those markings would suggest something is definitely going on there!


----------



## Morpheus Pythons (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for reply's so far, also has white blushes either side of the vent, that go half way up each of the side's! Unlike the rest of the body / side coloration.
More food for thought!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a 100% Het Pied male whose markers aren't as good as this female has (she isn't even a Het as far as i know)......











Must really get a pic of my Het's markers :whistling2:. Just goes to show that normals can have Het Pied markers & not even be a Het :2thumb:.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a female that has them markers too, she was bought from a garden centre as a hatchling in 06.

I just got a male Pied so I'm going to pair them up this season, at least I will get all 100% hets.: victory:


----------



## Morpheus Pythons (Oct 27, 2011)

corny girl said:


> I have a 100% Het Pied male whose markers aren't as good as this female has (she isn't even a Het as far as i know)......
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Maybe should start a thread "show us your het pied markers" :lol2:


----------



## Morpheus Pythons (Oct 27, 2011)

markhill said:


> I have a female that has them markers too, she was bought from a garden centre as a hatchling in 06.
> 
> I just got a male Pied so I'm going to pair them up this season, at least I will get all 100% hets.: victory:


Would be great to prove them out, my one was thrown in for free, as seller only wanted to sell as pair and would not split, I only wanted a female!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Morpheus Pythons said:


> Would be great to prove them out, my one was thrown in for free, as seller only wanted to sell as pair and would not split, I only wanted a female!



Once i breed my visual Pied female & get a visual male Pied then i shall put that to her & see what happens :whistling2:.


----------



## Morpheus Pythons (Oct 27, 2011)

corny girl said:


> Once i breed my visual Pied female & get a visual male Pied then i shall put that to her & see what happens :whistling2:.


Yer nice, how exciting to see if she prove's out! added bonus if so, thats what I'm hoping for het pied for free :2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Morpheus Pythons said:


> Yer nice, how exciting to see if she prove's out! added bonus if so, thats what I'm hoping for het pied for free :2thumb:



Yeah, it's worth a shot at :2thumb:. By using a visual the worse you'll get is 100% Hets :2thumb:.


----------



## Morpheus Pythons (Oct 27, 2011)

corny girl said:


> Yeah, it's worth a shot at :2thumb:. By using a visual the worse you'll get is 100% Hets :2thumb:.


Hets are cool, least there worth a few quid and you never know a odd surprise?

Been looking at your album's pic's, lovin' the shed conversion and your collection of rep's:no1:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Morpheus Pythons said:


> Hets are cool, least there worth a few quid and you never know a odd surprise?
> 
> Been looking at your album's pic's, lovin' the shed conversion and your collection of rep's:no1:



Thank you, so glad the shed is all done as it means more room for more Royals :2thumb:. Slowly building up a nice collection, just need to decide where i'm heading with it. My goal is to breed Pied combo's but need to breed single & double genes for a couple of years before my Pied is breedable. Then plug some double genes into the Pied & work from there :2thumb:.


----------



## Morpheus Pythons (Oct 27, 2011)

corny girl said:


> Thank you, so glad the shed is all done as it means more room for more Royals :2thumb:. Slowly building up a nice collection, just need to decide where i'm heading with it. My goal is to breed Pied combo's but need to breed single & double genes for a couple of years before my Pied is breedable. Then plug some double genes into the Pied & work from there :2thumb:.


Yeah nice, plenty of room is good, am sure your aware breeding always has a hold back or two! Easy to fill up rep' room which I've tried to avoid :whistling2:
I'm working with co-don's / don's and am just start down the recessive road. hoping to blend what I've created with recessive, things are getting exciting : victory:


----------

